# Stop blaming weed.



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I kind of suspect people who got DP from "weed" actually smoked something that was contaminated with some type of pesticide, improper chemical fertilizers or bulking agent that's sprayed on to add weight or zest...don't believe me? Do your research and use common sense. It's the prohibition of cannabis that caused it to happen to you, if that's how it began for you. Remember the stories about bathtub gin during alcohol prohibition making people go blind? Think about it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dunno man. But IF one were to smoke weed one should definately only smoke organic.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I dunno man. But IF one were to smoke weed one should definately only smoke organic.


You're right. Every time that I have smoked organic homegrown or outdoor I have experienced something completely and totally different than when smoking general commercial weed. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

There's far too many pot heads associated with this condition, just saying.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I went to the ER the morning after my overdose. They tested for all chemicals and drugs in my body. THC was the only thing that came up. It's apparently caused by weed that has a higher than normal concentration of THC (so nice shit). And I agree with Opus... all of us who got it from weed had the same pesticides sprayed on our weed?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The cannabis/dp connection cannot be ignored since it is so well documented.

On another note, UK and I´m sure other places have in recent years been flooded with massproduced super-potent weed with absurdely high THC-levels, in the UK they call it Skunk. I think anyone and especially young people are far more likely to have a longterm or permanent illness from this kind of weed than from smoking some organic mild indica/sativa blend. And this is why I think Marijuana should be legalized, so that it can be regulated and have transparency. So that you can go to a store and know exactly what you get, instead of buying some toxic psycho-weed on steroids from a street dealer connected to a crime syndicate.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I could be wrong, because my DP was caused by a panic attack and not weed, but I have a small theory. The weed caused the panic attack, and Dp was a result, theirs no argument their. But I know plenty of people, myself included, that have had panic attacks while smoking weed, and DP wasnt the result. Just like panic attacks without weed,not all of them cause DP.
My theory is, it wasnt the weed that caused dp, it was the panic attack that caused dp, and weed just caused the panic attack just like a million other factors could have caused the panic attack, its just easier to get while high. I think theirs some kind of 'hidden factor' here that causes dp, something between that and the panic attack.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry to rain on your parade OP, but this post isn't backed up with any research, nor really plausible or possible.

A: You're saying that ALL of us smoked contaminated weed? Not very likely.

B: What about the people who smoked with us that are/were fine? My group of friends had bought a quarter of medical grade marijuana. (High potency)I smoked too much, had a panic attack, and boom; hello depersonalization. But my friends who continued to smoke were fine.

C: You say " remember the bathtub gin making people go blind " well, wouldn't everybody who drank that evil gin go blind, too? That also applies to this situation. If somebody laces a bag of weed with chemicals, or even if there are too many potentially dangerous chemicals in that batch, not just one person is going to be effected.

You say to use common sense, but I think the only one who needs to use common sense here is you my friend. I don't mean to be rude at all, you have a good theory, but you can't go filling peoples heads with something like this without any research beyond your own opinions. It may be beneficial to the quality of this post to have some link to a study that found foreign dangerous substances on the plant buds.

I have a friend that is growing 6 plants right now. I know everything that is being put into/onto those plants, and if I were to go over there; sit down, load a bowl, and smoke it, I would throw myself into a severe panic attack and make my DP go into overdrive.

I'm sorry, but I have to strongly disagree with your post. :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade OP, but this post isn't backed up with any research, nor really plausible or possible.
> 
> A: You're saying that ALL of us smoked contaminated weed? Not very likely.
> 
> ...


Daniel <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Sure...

So every single time I smoked it was contaminated? Weird how my friends are ok...


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello, the weed basic(commercial) causes dissociation why look any further?
it's useless to search another chimical causes in the weed.(i think 90% of the weed smoker have been dp so, the most smokers don't take commercial weed..)

Most of us have PTSD on this horrible sensation and suddenly have not come to discard it. Anxiety leads to dp / dr, dp / dr causes anxiety, a vicious circle. And after a while the brain makes sense that this new standard, our new "state of mind. it becomes DISEASE. I agree with the theory is mine soonl in part, but some people have smoked weed and they had dp / dr without panic attacks.
Pesticides or not in all cases it gets us no more.

There is no cure for 36 solutions, the recipe is: live live live with positive thoughts. I have already managed to make it disappear temporarily by applying this method, and no I am not less affected you!

Sorry for bad english, Peace, -Joh


----------



## dupe (Aug 18, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> I kind of suspect people who got DP from "weed" actually smoked something that was contaminated with some type of pesticide, improper chemical fertilizers or bulking agent that's sprayed on to add weight or zest...don't believe me? Do your research and use common sense. It's the prohibition of cannabis that caused it to happen to you, if that's how it began for you. Remember the stories about bathtub gin during alcohol prohibition making people go blind? Think about it.


From what I've read marijuana can trigger DPD, just like it triggers psychosis in people with that particular predisposition. I am doubtful as to whether it could be called a cause though.

Some people aren't made for drugs: If you are anxious and like being in control drugs just plain aren't for you. If you're prone to anxiety your first ****** could take more than sugar water to get over.

Drug triggered DPD usually starts with a panic attack or increase in general anxiety so I think it makes sense to think that the weed only acts as a trigger not a true cause (ie. like sonnl said it is not the plant vapor you just inhaled that triggering DPD but the panic attack you had when you had a little too much).

Like I say, if you don't like letting go of yourself drugs just weren't the right choice. 
And a non-recreational note: Just because marijuana induced panic attacks trigger DPD in some people that doesn't mean the drug should be illegal. Consider how much good that plant can do for people with chronic pain for instance. Prohibition is useless. Education desirable.

As for me by the time I first smoked I'd had DP/DR for quite a few years. I find some aspects of being stoned not unlike DP/DR, only it is pleasant, which I guess makes it rather unlike DP/DR after all. I admit it is a crutch, like alcohol & prescriptions for some others. Neither of those were for me. I got my poison, strangely other than that I am pretty much teetotal.

Mind you on the inpurity note: I wouldn't touch anything that was grown for commerce. Just to think that that fine dusting could be tiny splinters of glass rather than pollen.. yuck.

My personal experience does not reflect the findings published in the literature. I am pretty sure weed hasn't affected the course of my DPD. I can see a lot of other triggers but for me personally this isn't one. I got a long history to look back on and smoking hasn't had a negative effect on me. Just made the hard times a tad more bearable and the good times fun.

I am aware I am in a very small minority - being as I am pretty certain this many studies can't be that far off the mark. After a lot of searching I found a couple of other stories like my own online. Statistical anomalies. 
Welcome to the club








We're lucky, lots of people here would like a smoke too but can't because they know they'll pay a price. I think you're dangling carrots.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

dupe said:


> From what I've read marijuana can trigger DPD, just like it triggers psychosis in people with that particular predisposition. I am doubtful as to whether it could be called a cause though.


this is most companies we suffer anxiety is thus prone to getting stuck in this state.
I have friends who have experienced dp but they found it funny so inevitably it did not last home because there is no thought every 2 seconds and a half







.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the problem here is the fact that weed has been bred to contain abnormally large amounts of THC and very low amounts of CBD in it. All that crazy genetically modified stuff such as chronic and skunk and white widow is grown in hydroponic solutions where the nutrients can be tampered with in an unnatural way to produce much stronger weed than what you'd find in nature.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

I believe weed is what caused my dp.. I had my medical card prescribed to me because of anxiety, it use to actually help with it... and that is a broad statement, because I've only smoked medical grade marijuana, sure it was not contaminated with anything.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

sweeeeet mary jane!!! i cant stay mad at you


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Guest013 said:


> It's apparently caused by weed that has a higher than normal concentration of THC (so nice shit).


Mine was called "White Widow"... i won't ever forget that name...


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

A lot of people on this board aren't going to want to hear this, but if you got DP from weed and DO NOT suffer from anxiety or depression and did not recover with in a month then something is seriously wrong. I got DP in September 2009 after a panic attack from weed, back then didn't know what DP was, just felt that horrible feeling of being detached and all the other symptoms(tunnel vision, light sensitivity, out of body, everything blurry, etc.) I recovered in 2 weeks by working out vigorously, running and sprinting 45 minutes a day, 5 days a week, eating a healthy diet, and taking a shit load of supplements. Going outside and basically destroying my body every day basically gave me my brain back so to speak. Although I did have minor depression and anxiety and insomnia back then, I was taking 5-HTP, SAM-E, green tea extract in the mornings and Valerian Root/GABA at night for sleep. 2 weeks after my panic attack when I was starting to feel REALLY good, I even smoked weed again and didn't catch any DP at all...in fact I would say smoking again allowed me to connect more with my body.

A lot of you are completely against weed, but what you need to understand is that weed is a minor psychadelic, and as with all psychadelics if you push your boundaries and do too much of the drug, it will cause ego-death/ego-loss, which is basically what makes you who you are. Some people don't fight this feeling, and hence continue to do drugs/get high and never get DP/DR. When you fight it, that is when your brain will shut down to avoid any more harm. I truly believe that once you get your anxiety and depression in check, smoking some INDICA only herb can bring you back into this world. Let me tell you, the worst thing about DP is being numb to all emotion, when I smoked indica 2 weeks after my panic attack ALL of my emotions came back, it was like I could truly feel again.

My DP came back this year as a result of hardcore anxiety and depression from a traumatic situation, using Ketamine as a way to escape how I was feeling, and finally NEVER leaving my house, which was a big mistake because staying home all day with anxiety and depression and never going outside to interact with other people WILL lead to DR, no matter who you are.

With the current meds I'm on I am already feeling better and like my self. My "fog" is gone, I've been working out like a mad man, leaving my house every day, but haven't been doing any cardio. I believe cardio is the final key. NOTHING beats a massive endorphin release, and feeling that release every day you will forget DP even existed.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> A lot of people on this board aren't going to want to hear this, but if you got DP from weed and DO NOT suffer from anxiety or depression and did not recover with in a month then something is seriously wrong.


Something is seriously wrong with me then.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Me too - something is seriously wrong with me. It is this kind of email that drives me crazy! I do not have underlying anxiety issues - except after getting DP after using LSD. I do not have underlying depression issues - except after getting DP after using LSD. I have depersonalization disorder - that's it! Electronic Reaction - You need to do your research about THC!


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Believe me I've done my research, I know what high amounts of THC feels like, I know what its like to get a panic attack, feel like you're going to die, and then spend the following days in DP hell. And last year I did recover, maybe it's because I've always been a fitness guru and supplement junkie, but I know what a full recovery feels like and I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

Electric, you seem to have built up a complex, broad theory of weed and dp from virtually no data at all.

I can't for the life of me think what makes people so strongly believe the following

1) that whatever else may or may not be true, weed absolutely *cannot* negatively effect you. What is the basis for this belief, is it merely an article of faith?
2) (related to the above) that everyone's reaction to weed is the same


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> Believe me I've done my research, I know what high amounts of THC feels like, I know what its like to get a panic attack, feel like you're going to die, and then spend the following days in DP hell. And last year I did recover, maybe it's because I've always been a fitness guru and supplement junkie, but I know what a full recovery feels like and I can't wait to get back there.


Then it must be self evident to you that there is some connection between weed and dp


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

The lady in this video participates in a study where they at first inject PURE THC in one trial and THC mixed with CBD in another trial. Pure THC is more similar to what you get when you smoke newer breeds that are grown hydroponically (white widow, skunk, chronic) and the THC/CBD mixture is more of what you'd find in natural marijuana that hasn't had all the CBD bred out of it.






The way she feels on the pure THC seems like it has a lot of parallels with DP, so this shows that DP-like symptoms can be caused by high THC marijuana.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

I got DP because I was a dumbass and let my friend put Kief in the bowl. It was easily the shittiest feeling ever.

DP is easily the worst thing that has happened to me in my entire life. But I am trying to turn it into a positive experience through spirituality.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Magrathea said:


> Then it must be self evident to you that there is some connection between weed and dp


Did you read anything I wrote or just skimmed past my post?

Ofcourse there is a connection, if someone smokes high amounts of THC and tries to control the feeling, freaking out is a given. If DP can be caused by physical or emotional trauma, then why wouldn't your brain shut down when you're panicking and high out of your fucking mind?

Believe it or not, a lot of people catch DP after a panic attack on weed and then recover a couple weeks later, just search the net. My point is anxiety/depression/stress prevents recovery once you've caught DP. Even worse; never leaving your house for a long time because you fear any type of human interaction leads to Derealization. When I caught DP last year from weed I didn't have DR because I was leaving my house...

Fixing all the problems in your life, and exercising OUTSIDE like a machine aids in recovery, because your kicking the shit out of your DP'd brain, increasing nitric oxide, cerebral blood flow, releasing endorphins, all that good shit.

I smoked with my girlfriend last night and felt more connected to my body physically and emotionally then I have in MONTHS...right now I'm feeling pretty good and not really feeling any symptoms. I don't understand why it's so hard to grasp how the same drug that brought you here can get you the fuck outta here if you're at least ATTEMPTING to take back your life.

Keep feeling bad for yourself and constantly self-checking instead of getting off your ass, you're going to be stuck in this DP world for a while...


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> Keep feeling bad for yourself and constantly self-checking instead of getting off your ass, you're going to be stuck in this DP world for a while...


I have had dp/dr for nearly twenty years and i think it was triggered by weed. During that twenty year period, i once got so fit i could nearly run up a mountain. My fitness made no difference whatsoever to my DP(none Zap zilch, zero)

There have been periods of months in which i had to all intents and purposes entirely forgotten about DP - this also made no odds to my dp

I was extremely anxious about it for the first year, after which my anxiety levels varied with what was happening in my life - these variances in anxiety made no difference at all to my DP

I have in that time varied my diet from awful to absolutely perfect - this also made no difference at all to my DP

I am now practically entirely recovered. While recovering i have been constantly and obsessively self checking and watching for improvements, I presently have an awful diet and engage in little exercise and i am getting better by leaps and bounds.

This is why i think you are over-generalising from your perfectly valid experiences


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Jesus, twenty years, thats a long time to live (and a lot of acceptance). Thank you for staying strong and not doing anything drastic.

I don't know, maybe its because I had been smoking for a good year before I ever got a DP panic attack, I've always used exercise as a way to free myself of stress and anxiety, so it's possible my body and brain allowed me to be more at rest with my self and aided in recovering. Maybe its because I'm young and could easily bounce back. Like I said before some people who got it from weed have recovered on their own in weeks or months.

Too much self checking is just a waste of time, time that you could be using having fun, socializing, or drinking







.

By the way, when you were keeping up with fitness, were you weight training? Because there are people who have recovered by literally "pushing" their way out, one user posted his story in the recovery section. I used to be able to bench press 245 pounds. That was two years ago and those days are long gone, but I see it as a goal I can still work hard to achieve.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

edit, double post.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> By the way, when you were keeping up with fitness, were you weight training? Because there are people who have recovered by literally "pushing" their way out, one user posted his story in the recovery section. I used to be able to bench press 245 pounds. That was two years ago and those days are long gone, but I see it as a goal I can still work hard to achieve.


No - I ran and did push ups, so maybe weight training could have helped me?







..i have my doubts, but can't be sure

I think keeping fit is a superb thing to do for someone who has dp, because the condition is no handicap at all. In fact, i found it easier to run because i knew damn well, there is no way i could be socialising or having fun!

Thanks for the chat here


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

I realy enjoye this discussion from both parties. I relate most to Margaretha. OIn your opinion Margaretha, why do you did you ar erecovering now, as you say 'While recovering i have been constantly and obsessively self checking and watching for improvements, I presently have an awful diet and engage in little exercise and i am getting better by leaps and bound'

What do you think has made the difference? I toohave had DP for a long time (17 years). I would appreciate your commnts. Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

sonnl said:


> I could be wrong, because my DP was caused by a panic attack and not weed, but I have a small theory. The weed caused the panic attack, and Dp was a result, theirs no argument their. But I know plenty of people, myself included, that have had panic attacks while smoking weed, and DP wasnt the result. Just like panic attacks without weed,not all of them cause DP.
> My theory is, it wasnt the weed that caused dp, it was the panic attack that caused dp, and weed just caused the panic attack just like a million other factors could have caused the panic attack, its just easier to get while high. I think theirs some kind of 'hidden factor' here that causes dp, something between that and the panic attack.


I agree. My DP came from a weed-induced panic attack. It was not the weed that directly caused the dp, it was the panic attack. Of course, marijuana was the root cause but that is largely how the drug affects an individuals brain. Im very prone to anxiety so thinking about a concept like infinity while high? Scary stuff when you cant shake it.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

We could debate about DP and weed forever. Let's just focus on recovering. I've been on a healthy diet and exercising 1-2 hours a day for almost a week now. I have noticed positive benefits.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> We could debate about DP and weed forever. Let's just focus on recovering. I've been on a healthy diet and exercising 1-2 hours a day for almost a week now. I have noticed positive benefits.


I agree entirely.

DP can be manifested from many things, and in some cases it could be drugs (weed, pcp, Ex etc etc etc) and some other cases it can be caused from stopping the dosage of prescription drugs(my friend gets dp when he stop taking ADD medication).

If anything debates end up causing anxiety if they get heated, and anxiety can cause bad effects of dp.


----------

